# Glass Jars, Bottles Etc..



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Anyone seen any shops about malaga, Torre del mar area selling Jam Jars. Bottles and other food packageing.

Cheers

D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone seen any shops about malaga, Torre del mar area selling Jam Jars. Bottles and other food packageing.
> 
> ...


You're up to something arent you??!! Market stall, glass jars.......???????

Do you have a bottle bank in your village where people throw their old jars and bottles??? is it worth being a bit of a scavenger and having a look in that?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're up to something arent you??!! Market stall, glass jars.......???????
> 
> Do you have a bottle bank in your village where people throw their old jars and bottles??? is it worth being a bit of a scavenger and having a look in that?????
> 
> Jo xxxx



Just a wee project. Found a couple of places online cheap enough but the scottish in me does'nt like paying shipping costs. Just have to get out and about and look around. 

D


----------

